# Vermeer sc252 wont start



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 12, 2015)

My SC252 is all of a sudden not wanting to start and if I do get it running after much effort it revs up and then down on its own. It has never had a problem starting and worked great on the last job I did. Today I changed all the oil, air & fuel filter. new plugs made sure they were gaped correctly etc. after all that it started up drove 5' and died then nothing but turning over and occasionally if I full throttle it and full choke it fires up for a second or two then dies. I tested the spark its good I even tried starting fluid and it fires up and runs for a second. So I am thinking fuel issue. Any thoughts would be appreciated it has been out side in the pouring rain and last time I was doing a job it was like a monsoon so I don't know maybe water in the gas some how?


----------



## backhoelover (Dec 13, 2015)

what motor is on the unit


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 13, 2015)

Kohler Command pro 27


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 14, 2015)

hoagies n grinders said:


> My SC252 is all of a sudden not wanting to start and if I do get it running after much effort it revs up and then down on its own. It has never had a problem starting and worked great on the last job I did. Today I changed all the oil, air & fuel filter. new plugs made sure they were gaped correctly etc. after all that it started up drove 5' and died then nothing but turning over and occasionally if I full throttle it and full choke it fires up for a second or two then dies. I tested the spark its good I even tried starting fluid and it fires up and runs for a second. So I am thinking fuel issue. Any thoughts would be appreciated it has been out side in the pouring rain and last time I was doing a job it was like a monsoon so I don't know maybe water in the gas some how?



Had the same problem on the big block kohler on my bandit, it was fuel pump, after finally convincing bandit that it was the fuel pump they replaced with elec fuel pump, no problems since, about 200 hrs ago......hope this helps...


Bob....


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks Bob, I checked out the fuel pump took it apart seemed to be in good order. Changed all the fuel re primed the fuel pump and it started right up so thank you unfortunately so I then headed off to a job and was hit by a car and stump grinder is no more.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Dec 15, 2015)

hoagies n grinders said:


> Thanks Bob, I checked out the fuel pump took it apart seemed to be in good order. Changed all the fuel re primed the fuel pump and it started right up so thank you unfortunately so I then headed off to a job and was hit by a car and stump grinder is no more.




Bummer, Looks like a new stump grinder is in order. hope u are ok....

Bob....


----------



## Topbuilder (Dec 15, 2015)

hoagies n grinders said:


> Thanks Bob, I checked out the fuel pump took it apart seemed to be in good order. Changed all the fuel re primed the fuel pump and it started right up so thank you unfortunately so I then headed off to a job and was hit by a car and stump grinder is no more.




Hate to hear that. I hope someone's insurance company it going to get you back in business.


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 15, 2015)

Topbuilder said:


> Hate to hear that. I hope someone's insurance company it going to get you back in business.


Thanks yeah I think so or my own. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow, that stinks.
Glad your ok.


----------



## Pelorus (Dec 15, 2015)

Glad you're ok as well.
At least your grinder died in action (or heading to the action).
Mine will likely slowly rust to death.


----------



## craneguy1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Holy crap man...know your pain...had a vermeer 502 hit and flipped into partial turtle about 4 years ago...about 6k in parts to repair and make look decent. Un-insured driver....got nothing. Wish you better luck.


----------



## hoagies n grinders (Dec 26, 2015)

craneguy1 said:


> Holy crap man...know your pain...had a vermeer 502 hit and flipped into partial turtle about 4 years ago...about 6k in parts to repair and make look decent. Un-insured driver....got nothing. Wish you better luck.


Oh man that sucks! I have insurance but apparently have a 80% coinsurance which I just learned about so I'm dragging my feet filing with my insurance and waiting for the other people's but now there fighting amongst each other over who is liable...what pain in the a$$!!


----------

